# Thames Path Challenge



## Stitch147 (Sep 9, 2016)

So, tomorrow I am taking part in the first quarter distance of the Thames Path Challenge.
http://www.thamespathchallenge.com/
Its a distance of 28km walking from Putney Bridge to Hampton Court. I took part last year, but hadnt been diagnosed that long and was only on metformin so my BG readings were still up in the high teens and low 20's. So I wasnt too worried about dropping too low or having a hypo. This year is a bit different. I am now on 2 meds that can cause hypos, especially when taken together. I am purposefully not taking the higher dose of empagliflozin until sunday, just in case!!!
So, here is a list of what is going in my rucksack. If anyone can think of anything that I have missed or that I need, please let me know.
Water
Peanut butter energy bars
Peanut butter sandwich
Jelly babies
Glucose tablets
Plasters (normal and blister)
Spare socks
Small pot of talc (just in case I get soggy feet)
ICE card
BG tester and strips
Copy of prescription with meds on it
I'll be wearing my medical alert wristband (I also have a keyring on the outside of my bag saying that I am diabetic and carry an ICE card)

Anything else???
I am hoping to finish it in 5 hours! I start at 9.40am.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2016)

I couldn't think of anything extra I would take! Good luck Stitch - looks like it might be a wet day tomorrow, unfortunately, but I hope you enjoy it and manage to dodge the worst of it!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 9, 2016)

Fingers crossed its not too bad weather wise. Ive got a lightweight waterproof jacket, but the problem with it you tend to sweat a bit!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Fingers crossed its not too bad weather wise. Ive got a lightweight waterproof jacket, but the problem with it you tend to sweat a bit!


That's the trouble at this time of year - wet AND warm!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 9, 2016)

I may throw it in my bag just in case and see if I can do without it.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 9, 2016)

Safety pins, must remember safety pins!


----------



## Flower (Sep 9, 2016)

Nothing to add to your rucksack Stitch just to wish you well with it and stable blood sugars throughout


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 9, 2016)

Just wishing you a successful day with no problems of any sort. Good luck


----------



## grovesy (Sep 9, 2016)

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2016)

Enjoy !   & tells us all how it goes


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 9, 2016)

Plenty of fluids Stitch.  Very best of luck.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 9, 2016)

Sunscreen?


----------

